# Harrington on his way out?



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

ive heard rumours that othella harrington may be traded..this will be the biggest blw to the knicsk since they lost in the nba finals...and patrick eweing got injured...If they trade himI can safely say, the knicks will be the bottom dwellers of the nba..they will suck soo much!, esxcept they will still be betetr then golden state...sorry golden state..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

One time I was eating this orange right, and I took a bite of the skin to see what it tasted like, and it didnt taste good man, it tasted yucky.:sour:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> One time I was eating this orange right, and I took a bite of the skin to see what it tasted like, and it didnt taste good man, it tasted yucky.:sour:


now you knwo how I feel..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> now you knwo how I feel..


Ha ha ha heh ho :|


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I was eating crackerjacks this one time ok? And when I got to the bottom to find my prize, all I got was stabbed in the finger by a real sharp thumb tack. It was almost like the guy on the front of the box was trying to hurt me...........


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

Mentos the freshmaker!


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I was eating crackerjacks this one time ok? And when I got to the bottom to find my prize, all I got was stabbed in the finger by a real sharp thumb tack. It was almost like the guy on the front of the box was trying to hurt me...........


I was drinking hot coffee...but it was actually cold..IM sueing NABISCO!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> I was drinking hot coffee...but it was actually cold..IM sueing NABISCO!


Bunch of damn liers if what they are if you ask me. Nabisco my ***.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Bunch of damn liers if what they are if you ask me. Nabisco my ***.


Im George bush and I approve this message


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> Im George bush and I approve this message


Im R-Star, and I disapprove of Dork.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Im R-Star, and I disapprove of Dork.


R-star hates people, and so do I,
R-star comes up with new and innovaive ways to post, and so do I, are star is stupid and retarded, and so do I?

- im george bush and I approve this message


----------

